# Codesys mehrere Visualisierungs-Oberflächen benutzen



## ARobert (28 November 2011)

Hallo Leute,
Ich hab mal wieder eine Frage an euch.
In der Schule habe ich ein Programm erstellt, welches über einen Wahlschalter zwischen Handbetrieb, Automatikmodus und Steppbetrieb schaltet. Jetzt möchte ich zu jeder Betriebsart eine eigene Bedienoderfläche erstellen (also 3 Visualisierungsoberflächen). Diese Oberflächen sollen sich nach dem Wahlschalter richten => also wenn ich den Eingang S1_1 habe, soll die Bedienoberfläche für den Automatikmodus sichtbar sein. Wenn ich den Eingang S1_2 habe, soll die Bedienoberfläche für den Steppbetrieb sichtbar sein usw.   

Jetzt die Frage geht das und wenn ja wie?

Ps: Schalter=> Eingabe=> Zoomen nach Visu=>(visu einbinden)  
Diese Variante kenne ich schon und finde für mein Projekt nicht ganz optimal.

Nutze Codesys 2.3.9.22  

Danke schon mal.....


----------



## ARobert (30 November 2011)

Kennt sich jemand mit *CurrentVisu *aus????
Man hat mir gesagt es soll damit funktionieren. Die Codesys-Hilfe ist jedoch ziemlich mager... 

Hab das jetzt so in der VISU.PRG geschrieben:

IF S1_1 THEN CurrentVisu:='PLC_VISU';END_IF;
IF S1_2 THEN CurrentVisu:='VISU_A';END_IF;

Jetzt steht in der CurrentVisu das richtige drin beim Umschalten, die Umschaltung der Visualisierungsoberflächen erfolgt jedoch nicht.....?!?!?!

Habe ich etwas falsch geschrieben oder geht es damit gar nicht?


----------



## Fx64 (30 November 2011)

Welche HMI nutzt Du denn genau? HMI HMIce (TwinCAT), CoDeSys? Vielleicht mehrere Zyklen den Wert setzen.


----------



## egal (30 November 2011)

ARobert schrieb:


> Jetzt die Frage geht das und wenn ja wie?
> 
> Ps: Schalter=> Eingabe=> Zoomen nach Visu=>(visu einbinden)
> Diese Variante kenne ich schon und finde für mein Projekt nicht ganz optimal.



die 3 Visualisierungen in eine übergeordnete (PLC_VISU) als Visualisierungsobjekte einbinden;
selektieren mit Variable "Unsichtbar"
VObjekt Automatikmodus | Variable Unsichtbar = NOT S1_1
VObjekt Stepperbetrieb | Variable Unsichtbar = NOT S1_2
usw.


----------



## Ghosty (30 November 2011)

Hallo,
um die Variable CurrentVisu bei Codesys zu verwenden musst du unter Zielsystemeinstellungen->Visualisierung->Systemvariable "CurrentVisu" aktivieren ein Haken setzen.
Dann sollte es mir der Visu umschaltung funktionieren.
Gruß


----------



## ARobert (1 Dezember 2011)

egal oder jemand anderer der es kann.... könnt ihr mir nocht mal deine Lösung von egal erklären, ich verstehe sie nicht ganz. 


egal schrieb:


> die 3 Visualisierungen in eine übergeordnete (PLC_VISU) als Visualisierungsobjekte einbinden;


Also in die Übergeordnete, die drei Visualisierungen mit dem Button "Visualisierung" einbinden.


egal schrieb:


> selektieren mit Variable "Unsichtbar"


Wo Tastend, Toggelnd, Unsichtbar, Farbwechsel...... und was soll Unsichtbar sein BOOL, INT......


egal schrieb:


> VObjekt Automatikmodus | Variable Unsichtbar = NOT S1_1


"VObjekt Automatikmodus" => der Name der Visualisierung? 

Bin noch Anfänger und programmiere erst seit einem Jahr, also nicht böse sein für die dummen Fragen.. 

mfg Andrej


Ach und Ghosty danke ich versuche das nächste Woche... das Problem ist der Automat steht in der Schule und ich komme erst nächste Woche an denn ran. Im moment mache und teste ich das Pr. mit Hilfe der Visualisierung auf dem PC im Online Modus.


----------



## Ghosty (1 Dezember 2011)

Hi, 
das ist doch kein Problem. Du kannst ja CurrentVisu aktivieren und die Variablen deines Wahlschalters im Programm dann Forcen. Dann sollte die Visu auch im Simulationsmodus umschalten.
Gruß


----------



## ARobert (1 Dezember 2011)

Ghosty schrieb:


> Hi,
> das ist doch kein Problem. Du kannst ja CurrentVisu aktivieren und die Variablen deines Wahlschalters im Programm dann Forcen. Dann sollte die Visu auch im Simulationsmodus umschalten.
> Gruß



Ich hab jetzt eine halbe Stunde damit verbracht die "Zielsystem Einstellungen" zu suchen! Nur unter Resource finde ich die, kann jedoch nichts aufmachen. Rechte Maustaste bringt nichts, bei links Klick öffnet sich ein Fenster mit "Konfiguration:NONE => Ok/Abbrechen 
Kann ich die nicht öffnen, weil bei mir keine *Steuerung *dranhängt oder hat es was mit meinem Codesys zu tun (Version 2.3.9.22)? 

Wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe tut mir leid für diese dummen Fragen, bin noch Anfänger.......

Info:
Normallerweise schreiben wir auf Twincat (ich auf Codesys wegen Win 7 64Bit), danach öffnen wir es auf Twincat und überspielen das Pr. auf die Steuerung  (Techniker-Schule).

mfg Andrej


----------



## Ghosty (1 Dezember 2011)

Wenn None kommt hast du keine Steuerung ausgewählt. Stell einmal 3D Codesys SP RTE ein oder so was. Dann Visualisierung und CurrentVisu aktivieren. Für den Simulationsmodus musst du glaube ich sowiso eine Steuerung auswählen.


----------

